# Valet Magic Vs Massive overhaul on a Ferrari 360



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Its been a while since posting any projects on DW as its just been so busy with lots going on but thought I would start making an effort :thumb:

Stuart brought this 360 approx 8 months ago and always felt that the previous owner didnt really appriciate the fact he owned a Ferrari and neglected it slightly.
There was alot of small jobs to do for the owner to really tidy the car up like the slam panel and interior repairs and then there were the jobs to be done to make it his own like the colour change and adding of the carbon fibre vinyl to the interior.

I will leave you with the pics so you get a better idea of what we did :thumb:










































































































































































































































































































































































Check here for daily updates at VM HQ:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MAGIC-Automotive/348645965213222#!/pages/Valet-Magic/176383185726477

Thank You for looking.

Take Care

Robbie


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa, I thought it had been wet-sanded at first..... Top stuff.... The attention to detail is superb.. :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

What a turn around, great results :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Superb work, can't quite believe what state it was in to start with :doublesho


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

neilb62 said:


> Whoa, I thought it had been wet-sanded at first..... Top stuff.... The attention to detail is superb.. :thumb:


+1

Those yellow calipers :argie:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Great turn around, some top work there. Really don't like the matte blue or the plates though but each to their own I guess.


----------



## ahin4114 (May 16, 2011)

What a transformation - can't believe the state some people let their cars get into, especially something like a Ferrari!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

quality quality quality work!!

great to see a master spend some time doing the other none polishing jobs..

how much do you do yourself Robbie?

is there more than just you in the Valet Magic works?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome stuff. Massive overhaul indeed. Can't believe someone allowed the beauty to get to that state.

Even I thought the paint was wet sanded at first. Took a while to realize that it's matt finish.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> quality quality quality work!!
> 
> great to see a master spend some time doing the other none polishing jobs..
> 
> ...


Thanks mate :thumb:

There are 4 of us at VM HQ :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

some aspects not to my personal taste but top work


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Just how rich do you have to be, first of all to buy a car like that and then to let it get in such a state?

Great work guys.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

liking that Robbie nice touch mate :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great turnaround and great job.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> There are 4 of us at VM HQ :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


the team is growing along with the ever growing options available to make the pride an joy look its best..

detailing, wraps, paintwork, wheels, leather work, tinting, mechanical,
electrical:thumb:

one stop shop now Robbie? the business has grown and developed well, hats off to you an keep up the great work:buffer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> the team is growing along with the ever growing options available to make the pride an joy look its best..
> 
> detailing, wraps, paintwork, wheels, leather work, tinting, mechanical,
> electrical:thumb:
> ...


Thanks mate.

We just try to offer everything from here as you say a 1 stop shop.
It saves the customer alot of time going from here to there and then onto somewhere else :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

fantastic work and attention to detail 



Gheezer said:


> I have spent thirteen years working with Ferrari and I have seen many changes. The problem is that the people who own Ferraris have changed. It used to be 'Owners' who looked after their cars and repurchased their next Ferrari playing the waiting game for the next delivery. Now it's more 'Buyers' who have them because they can. They wont wait and will buy anything available or fashionable, Ferrari, Lambo, Aston etc.
> 
> When there is no loyalty to the brand there is little respect for the car and the first to suffer is maintenance and care other than cleaning. This is how older Ferraris receive more care than later versions.


I remember Chris(sorry I cant remember his user name ) on here who works at Dick Lovett saying at a meet something similar and that the garage queen versions always have more/more expensive problems than the ones driven regularly.

Ferrari as a brand has been massively diluted in recent times, a lot of it their own doing with all the cheap branded tat they sell.

I'd say the last version bought by enthusiasts rather than people who buy them for fashion reasons was the 355.

And why cant they design decent wheels? those rears really need to be wider lol.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work but the wrap isn't my taste original colour looks better.

Great work non the less.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I would be very worried if the quality of maintenance of the car extended to the engine and drive train. Wonderful transformation though on your behalf, court is out on the verdict of the colour but then its not my car so am sure the owner would be a chuffed as little apples with it..


----------



## jaykaybi (Jul 4, 2006)

Um.... probably going to get flamed/banned or something as it feels like wandering into a lion's den, but I'm genuinely puzzled! Am I the only one looking closely at these photographs and not feeling 'convinced'? No offence whatsoever intended, and maybe I've spent too much time around REALLY fussy people, but to my eyes:

Using spray can paint for scuttle panel - not convinced that'll last?

In a couple of the pics, car nuts and bolts have been left on the leather seat. Doesn't grease and oil stain, permanently?

The recoloured seat bolster doesn't appear to be a colour match?

The painted brakes have over spray on the rubber seals. Also, the stickers are going on last? Why would you not stick them on earlier and lacquer over?

The alloy interior trims that have been repainted look pretty patchy, but then I suppose they've been wrapped which hides it?

And the wheels are some of the worse refurbing I have seen, really uneven - you can see it from a mile off!

I don't post often in DW - a Ferrari owner sent me a link to this and asked my opinion - plus I don't do much detailing of my own these days and I don't know the OP from Adam so maybe I'm missing something, but there just looks like a lot of back slapping going and I don't get it?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the carbon wrapping on the interior, makes it look less dated



Alex L said:


> I remember Chris(sorry I cant remember his user name ) on here who works at Dick Lovett saying at a meet something similar and that the garage queen versions always have more/more expensive problems than the ones driven regularly.


:wave: Hi Alex, this still hold true today. A chap did 23k miles in an FF & only visited once for a service!...oh and to pick up his new FF, identical spec with the addition of a panoramic roof!

Chris:detailer:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work there, love the OEM+ wrap. Had to be a wrap from the Magic guys :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

jaykaybi said:


> Using spray can paint for scuttle panel - not convinced that'll last?
> 
> The painted brakes have over spray on the rubber seals. Also, the stickers are going on last? Why would you not stick them on earlier and lacquer over?


What makes you think rattle can paint won't last?

I've had a look at the calipers and they look fine to me. And maybe they didn't want to lacquer over the stickers lol.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Jay



jaykaybi said:


> Um.... probably going to get flamed/banned or something as it feels like wandering into a lion's den, but I'm genuinely puzzled! Am I the only one looking closely at these photographs and not feeling 'convinced'? No offence whatsoever intended, and maybe I've spent too much time around REALLY fussy people, but to my eyes:
> 
> Using spray can paint for scuttle panel - not convinced that'll last? What gave you the impression a can was used ?
> In a couple of the pics, car nuts and bolts have been left on the leather seat. Doesn't grease and oil stain, permanently? They were not oiled or greased and the leather received a full clean on completion ...
> ...


Why would a Ferrari owner send you this and ask for your opinion?

Anything else I can help with?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Summit Detailing said:


> I like the carbon wrapping on the interior, makes it look less dated
> 
> :wave: Hi Alex, this still hold true today. A chap did 23k miles in an FF & only visited once for a service!...oh and to pick up his new FF, identical spec with the addition of a panoramic roof!
> 
> Chris:detailer:


Why do they do it 

Surely it'll cost more in the long run. but then if you're buying a new one when the old one gets dirty I suppose it doesn't matter lol

And it ends up costing the new owner loads more than needed Like this example. But adding some personal touches was probably on the cards anyway.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

jaykaybi said:


> Um.... probably going to get flamed/banned or something as it feels like wandering into a lion's den, but I'm genuinely puzzled! Am I the only one looking closely at these photographs and not feeling 'convinced'? No offence whatsoever intended, and maybe I've spent too much time around REALLY fussy people, but to my eyes:
> 
> Using spray can paint for scuttle panel - not convinced that'll last?
> 
> ...


It's generally better to not get too worked up with definites when all we have is a few photosgraphs. I thought the car was being wet sanded before it was pointed out to be a wrap.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

jaykaybi said:


> Um.... probably going to get flamed/banned or something as it feels like wandering into a lion's den, but I'm genuinely puzzled! Am I the only one looking closely at these photographs and not feeling 'convinced'? No offence whatsoever intended, and maybe I've spent too much time around REALLY fussy people, but to my eyes:
> 
> Using spray can paint for scuttle panel - not convinced that'll last?
> 
> ...


I'd agree this job hardly makes you look to be a perfectionist!!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice job !!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work but not sure about the matt blue.... I guess its each to their own but just doesnt look right to me....

Was the seat repaired with new sections of leather?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess the fairly nondescript colour choice and black wheels make it look forgettable. Carbon wrap also seems an odd choice for a Fezza but hey, if the owners into it, who are we to argue.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Get those axle stands off those wishbones! Those arms and ball joints aren't designed to take a load like that.


----------

